# Sidehop Problem



## Tobe-Daddy (9. März 2005)

Guten Tag, ich möchte mal mein Problem mit dem Sidehop unterbreiten und hoffe auf den erlösenden Tip. Und zwar beginnt der Stress so ab 75cm das das VR immer zuerst aufm Hindernis aufkommt. Ich hab am Anfang soviel gelernt den Sidehop übers VR hochzuziehen aber mittlerweile hab ich das Gefühl dadurch viel Höhe zu verlieren, weil ich das VR fast schon runterdrück wieder. Und ich weiss einfach net wie ich das hochbekomm, hab mich schon so draufkonzentiert und trotzdem klappts net.


----------



## Trialmaniax (9. März 2005)

jo, passiert mir auch ab und zu, ich konzentriere mich dann einfach wieder de Beine anzuziehen, und dann gehts eigentlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (9. März 2005)

Hi tobi, hast du am freitag zeit? dann können wir zusammen trialen und ihc erklär dir den sidehop haargenau, weil sidehop is meine lieblingstechnik, den kann ich dir richtig bebringen hoffe ich.
schribe mir mla ne PM. 
Max


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (9. März 2005)

hey Max.... im notfall ruft mich an....


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (9. März 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> Hi tobi, hast du am freitag zeit? dann können wir zusammen trialen und ihc erklär dir den sidehop haargenau, weil sidehop is meine lieblingstechnik, den kann ich dir richtig bebringen hoffe ich.
> schribe mir mla ne PM.
> Max



joa von mir aus auch vorher.


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (9. März 2005)

Trialmaniax schrieb:
			
		

> jo, passiert mir auch ab und zu, ich konzentriere mich dann einfach wieder de Beine anzuziehen, und dann gehts eigentlich.



Naja die Beine sind ja immer hoch genug, das VR ist ja das Problem


----------



## b0rn2styLe (9. März 2005)

Hallo,

da hier bereits ein Thread aufgemacht wurde,stell ich meine Frage hier einfach mal:

Meine Fußstellung:
Rechter Fuß vorne,linker Fuß hinten;
Sidehop mach ich nach links;

Mein einziges Problem ist,dass ich instinktiv meinen linken Fuß ständig vom Pedal nehme   bevor mein Hinterrad gelandet ist. Woher kommt das? Was kann ich dagegen tun? Ich üb jeden Tag den Sidehop mit dem Hardtail,aber da kommt einfach nichts zustande! Mit Höhenunterschieden hat das auch nichts zu tun; Den Fuß nehm ich bei einem 10 cm hohen Randstein genauso weg,wie bei einem 70 cm hohem Hindernis.
Was kann ich dagegen tun?


----------



## AcaPulco (9. März 2005)

b0rn2styLe schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> da hier bereits ein Thread aufgemacht wurde,stell ich meine Frage hier einfach mal:
> 
> ...



Dich zwingen ihn drauf zu lassen. Geht mir auch oft so. Da muss man sich einfach zwingen.


----------



## isah (9. März 2005)

ich spring immer ab wenn ich ne neue höhe versuche, angst nennt sich das bei mir   

versuch mal mehr druck auf das linke pedal zu machen, hab ich auch immer gemacht, rechten fuß stark auf die pedale gepresst, und dann ist der linke weggerutscht..


----------



## b0rn2styLe (9. März 2005)

AcaPulco schrieb:
			
		

> Dich zwingen ihn drauf zu lassen. Geht mir auch oft so. Da muss man sich einfach zwingen.


Das funktioniert einfach nicht   .
Jeden Tag versuch ich auf's neue..

Mit mehr Druck funktioniert es auch nicht.
Mit wegrutschen oder jeglicher Angst hat das ganze auch nichts zu tun.
Das ist einzig und allein die Reaktion!

Naja,ich werd's mal lassen,geht ja eh nur auf die Felgen!
Und so trialmäßig fahr ich jetzt auch wieder nicht.
Trotzdem danke für die Antworten!
cheers


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (9. März 2005)

b0rn2styLe schrieb:
			
		

> Das funktioniert einfach nicht   .
> Jeden Tag versuch ich auf's neue..
> 
> Mit mehr Druck funktioniert es auch nicht.
> ...



Ja eine Reaktion der Angst, denke das kennt jeder von uns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b0rn2styLe (9. März 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Ja eine Reaktion der Angst, denke das kennt jeder von uns.



Ok,wenn dem so sei...
was soll ich jetzt machen?


Wie Isah schon sagte?: 





> versuch mal mehr druck auf das linke pedal zu machen, hab ich auch immer gemacht, rechten fuß stark auf die pedale gepresst, und dann ist der linke weggerutscht..



Das mit dem "sich zwingen,das Bein auf dem Pedal zu lassen funktioniert natürlich nicht".Schön wär's   
Was soll ich jetzt üben?


----------



## aramis (9. März 2005)

Diesen Reflex, den Fuß vom Pedal zu nehmen, hatte ich auch mal drin. Hängt wohl damit zusammen, dass ich bevorzugt zur Schaltwerkseite springe. Hab mir dann angewöhnt, den Sidehop bissl schräg zu landen und auf den Schutz bzw. aufs Pedal auszuweichen, wenns HR mal nich ganz hochkommt.


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (9. März 2005)

Wenn ein 10cm Bordstein zu hoch ist, dann mach was 5cm hohes. Mahc das 10ma dann gehen 10cm. Dann machste die 10ma, dann gehen 20cm usw.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (9. März 2005)

Und zwar ist es bei mir kein Problem sondern eher mal eine Frage an die Sidehopspeziallisten hier im Forum . Ich sehe bei den Franzosen oft das sie  bei der Landung das Hinterrad übers Vorderrad nachziehen aber bei vielen Spaniern  sehe ich das die eher parallel auf beiden Rädern landen vorallem bei solchen Rekordversuchen über die Meßlatte. Welche Technik ist jetzt die Bessere bzw. die Effetivste ? Man sieht diese Technik vorallem auch noch beim Craigleescott und dem Tunicliff oder wie der heißt. Und wie holt ihr beim Sidehop den Schwung? Damit meine ich ob ihr anspringt und dann hochreisst oder die Sache lieber aus dem Stand macht.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (10. März 2005)

Ich würd sagen beide Techniken sind gleich gut, das Limit bleibt gleich.
Will sagen, ob mit der einen oder der anderen Technik, um an Grenzen (7,8,9 Paletten) zu kommen braucht man Jahre.


----------



## trialsrider (10. März 2005)

Ich habe die Lösung für dein Problem:

Fahr doch einfach auf der linken Seite ein Klickpedal!  
Dann schaffst du es nie den Fuss rechtzeitig raus zu nehmen! Und tust dir dauernd weh!!! Aber der Fuss hält!!!  

Also probier das und schick uns dann die Fotos ausm Krankenhaus!

Wenn es so krankhaft bei dir ist probier es wirklich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobe-Daddy (10. März 2005)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Und zwar ist es bei mir kein Problem sondern eher mal eine Frage an die Sidehopspeziallisten hier im Forum . Ich sehe bei den Franzosen oft das sie  bei der Landung das Hinterrad übers Vorderrad nachziehen aber bei vielen Spaniern  sehe ich das die eher parallel auf beiden Rädern landen vorallem bei solchen Rekordversuchen über die Meßlatte. Welche Technik ist jetzt die Bessere bzw. die Effetivste ? Man sieht diese Technik vorallem auch noch beim Craigleescott und dem Tunicliff oder wie der heißt. Und wie holt ihr beim Sidehop den Schwung? Damit meine ich ob ihr anspringt und dann hochreisst oder die Sache lieber aus dem Stand macht.



Also das mit dem Anspringen erleichtert mir den Sidehop aufs HR ungemein !


----------



## aramis (10. März 2005)

Bin kein Sidehop-Spezi, aber fest davon überzeugt, dass man ohne Hebeln übers VR höher kommt (wenn die Technik sitzt). Die Franzmänner hebeln auch nur dann, wenn die Höhe nicht ans Limit geht.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (10. März 2005)

also ich kann natürlich nur für mich sprechen nur sehe ich das genau so wie Aramis.... dieses aufs VR springen ist eiegentlich nur ne spielerei...zu meiner schwachen Seite passiert das auch ab und an mal wenn ich springe das ich übers VR abrolle...das finde ich aber nicht so schön... zu meiner guten Seite springe ich am höchsten wenn ich auf beiden Rädern stehe...einen zwischensprung aufs HR mache, dann abspringe und lande dann auf beiden Rädern gleichzeitig.... schaffe fast die gleich höhe auch wenn ich von beiden Räder abspringe... der entscheidene Vorteil von dem zwischensprung ist halt das man den HR Reifen extrem kompensiert und der einen dann zusätzlich nach oben boostet...vorrausgesetzt das man das richtige timing hat... ansonsten bringt es nix.... MR Vincent Hermance steht immer zu gerne ne halbe Stunde auf dem HR bevor er abspringt...das ist in meinen Augen schwachsinn.... aber wir lassen ihn mal machen...er nutzt halt nicht die Zusätzlich Kraft des Reifens.... obwohl mir auch schon aufgefallen ist das der Monty 20" Reifen extrem federt..bzw sich wie ein Flummi verhält... im gegensatz zu Maxxis und Try All... und die meisten Mtb Reifen weisen eine sehr hohe dämpfungs Eigenschaft auf...aber keine Flummi Kraft... was eigentlih auch gut ist...den wenn ein Reifen zuviel Flummin tut dann bringt dich das leicht aus dem Konzept...

Ok...denke bin mal wieder ein wenig zuviel abgeschweift... bin halt ne laber Tasche... 

Fazit... in meinen Augen die Beste Technik Sidehop...

1. stehen
2. ein Sprung auf HR und schön einfedern
3. Abspringen und fliegen den boost des HR sich zu nutze machen

MfG MArco


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (26. April 2005)

Hab jetzt mal 2 Videos gemacht. Und mir ist ganz spontan aufgefallen das das VR beim Schwung holen mitrunter geht, was glaub ich auch nicht nötig ist. Und außerdem sieht man das besagte VR abrollen gut in Zeitlupe. Naja sagt mir ma was ich anders machen soll etc.

www.lordsai.de/sidehop1.mov
www.lordsai.de/sidehop2.mov

sorry wegen .mov scheiss cam


----------



## isah (26. April 2005)

sry für die vll dumme frage, aber bremst du beim aufkommen oder nicht


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (26. April 2005)

Also vollkommen offen ist sie zumindest nicht.


----------



## konrad (26. April 2005)

deine technik sieht auf jeden fall schon mal gut aus!du solltest nicht zuviel und sofort wollen.die 5 EP machst du im vid ohne probs-versuch 6 EP.die technik,wo man den side-hop vom HR aus macht,ist leichter,als wenn man ihn von beiden rädern aus springt(dein 2. vid).du musst dir klar machen,dass das VR,wenn du reintrittst,sofort über der kante ist und du nur noch den hinteren teil des rades nachziehn brauchst.
vorallem solltest du aber aus deinem keller kommen und draußen side-hops üben,weil dort die gefahr geringer ist,dass du dir den kopf am himmel stößt


----------



## MC_Schreier (26. April 2005)

Ich denke mal ob man beim Aufkommen die Bremse gezogen hält ist relativ 
egal, denn letztendlich kommt es,  denk ich mal, auf folgende Dinge an:
-dass man so weit wie möglich vor dem Sprung in die Knie geht,
-dass ´man das VR so hoch wie möglich reist,
-und dass man den Schwung den man erzeugt, da man ja sehr tief runter 
 gegangen ist, ausnutzt um das HR hochzuziehen´...

gl


----------



## konrad (26. April 2005)

@MC_Schreier:man muss garnich sooooo tief in die knie gehn-dabei riskiert man nur das gleichgewicht zu verlieren und nich optimal abzuspringen.
->ein bissl in die knie gehn und dann schnell strecken-und!!!schön am lenker reißen,weil der ja zuerst über die kante muss!


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (26. April 2005)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> deine technik sieht auf jeden fall schon mal gut aus!du solltest nicht zuviel und sofort wollen.die 5 EP machst du im vid ohne probs-versuch 6 EP.die technik,wo man den side-hop vom HR aus macht,ist leichter,als wenn man ihn von beiden rädern aus springt(dein 2. vid).du musst dir klar machen,dass das VR,wenn du reintrittst,sofort über der kante ist und du nur noch den hinteren teil des rades nachziehn brauchst.
> vorallem solltest du aber aus deinem keller kommen und draußen side-hops üben,weil dort die gefahr geringer ist,dass du dir den kopf am himmel stößt



Hat halt gepisst draussen, da war ich wieder ma gezwungen im Keller paar hops zu machen. Und mehr als 5 Epals geht im Keller auch net, man klemmt bei 5 Epals schon mitm Rücken unter der Decke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sensiminded (28. April 2005)

die schon angesprochene angst plagt mich zur zeit beim side hop ganz extrem. hab eigentlich vor längerer zeit an einer mauer schon 84cm gut geschafft, übern winter an paletten auch ca. 81cm(ohne richtigen sturz, aber sehr zögernd). zur zeit geht das garnicht-hab absolute ladehemmungen noch vorm absprung, d.h. ich spring nicht mal los.
 nervt übelste sorte. komm durch meinen neuen job auch nicht mehr so viel zum fahren, aber seh zu das es jetzt wo es lange hell ist wieder mehr wird.


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (5. Juni 2005)

Muss den Thread mal wieder rauskramen, hab mal 2 kleine Videos gemacht von rohen Sidehops, jemand irgendwelche Tips zur Verbesserung?

Video 1 

Video 2


----------



## MSC-Trialer (5. Juni 2005)

Ja, machs mal an einem Hinterniss


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (5. Juni 2005)

Ist nen paar Posts weiter oben.


----------



## isah (5. Juni 2005)

ich kann zwar zur technik nix sagen, aber das monty


----------



## konrad (5. Juni 2005)

technik sieht schon sehr gut aus!wenn du noch ein bissl mehr am lenker ziehen würdest und dann auch noch konsequent das HR hochziehst,dann müsste auch größere höhen drin sein


----------



## Cryo-Cube (5. Juni 2005)

du kannst da noch ne Menge rausholen wenn du beim Ende des Sprungs die Beine (+bike) ganz einziehst(arsch/reifen kontakt   ), und wenn du das bike dazu noch seitlich neigst kriegst auch noch paar cm raus.

Nicht das ichs könnte aber sieht man immer wieder in den videos der guten fahrer.


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (6. Juni 2005)

Irgendwie krieg ich das HR net ganz an Arsch, weiss auch net warum..oder liegt das vielleicht am Lenkerzug ?


----------



## LittleBigMan (6. Juni 2005)

HI,

Ist des eigentlich normal das man beim Sidehop an den Knien Blaueflecken bekommt? Oder is des nur so weil mir koi Trailrad fahren?

THX

Simi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (6. Juni 2005)

LittleBigMan schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> Ist des eigentlich normal das man beim Sidehop an den Knien Blaueflecken bekommt? Oder is des nur so weil mir koi Trailrad fahren?
> 
> ...



ich bekomme auch blaue flecken an den knieinnenseiten, aber nicht vom bike, sondern wenn ich mal beim ziehen mit dem knie gegen mein kinn komme.   

Jan

EDIT: hatte mich verschrieben....


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (6. Juni 2005)

Muss man das verstehen ?


----------



## trialsrider (6. Juni 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Muss man das verstehen ?



  Nein!

den Jan muss man NICHT verstehen!


----------



## kochikoch (6. Juni 2005)

LittleBigMan schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> Ist des eigentlich normal das man beim Sidehop an den Knien Blaueflecken bekommt? Oder is des nur so weil mir koi Trailrad fahren?
> 
> ...



das liegt sicher daran das dein ding so lang ist


----------



## LittleBigMan (7. Juni 2005)

Joo also dann mal danke für die Interresanten Antworten!!!!

CU  

Simi


----------



## nowayfra (11. Juni 2005)

Das Problem, den Sidehop übers VR hochzuziehen hat man nicht , wenn man schon beim Absprung darauf aus ist, auf dem Hinterrad zu landen. Die Technik sieht zwar fast gleich aus, "fühlt" sich aber etwas anders an gegenüber der Technik, bei der man irgendwie hoch springt und dabei fast immer übers VR hochhebelt. Der körper bleibt bei der ganzen Aktion etwas mehr über dem Hinterrad und man beginnt automatisch das HR seitlich am Arsch vorbeizuziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (5. April 2006)

hab mal den alten threat rausgekramt um keinen neuen anfangen zu müssen.
hab auch schon rumgesucht aber keine antwort auf meine frage gefungen, auch net auf vtcz
Frage: Wenn ich den sidehop mache, senke ich dann das VR richtig tief ab um mehr schwung zu holen oder bleibt es relativ auf der gleichen höhe.
Hab jetzt bei vielen gesehen das es recht hoch bleibt, aber hatte mich gefragt ob es bei den ganz hohen nötig ist das VR abzusenken. Oder bringt das nix und schluckt nur schwung?


----------



## isah (5. April 2006)

jeder so wie er will.. ich mache es nicht, viel wichtiger ist das der hintern zum hr muss. Viele leute sagen das es reicht wenn man mit dem hintern ein bisschen runter geht, aber ich hab die erfahrung gemacht das wenn man wirklich sehr weit runter geht, man auch höher kommt. 

Mit dem lenker runter gehen finde ich nur bei gaps wichtig.


----------



## TheBASStian (5. April 2006)

MC_Schreier schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mal ob man beim Aufkommen die Bremse gezogen hält ist relativ
> egal, denn letztendlich kommt es,  denk ich mal, auf folgende Dinge an:
> -dass man so weit wie möglich vor dem Sprung in die Knie geht,
> -dass ´man das VR so hoch wie möglich reist,
> ...




Also DAS ist bei mir überhaupt nicht egal.
Ich gehöre zu den Heblern, selbst wenn meine Scheibe vorne nicht optimal zieht, krieg ich das HR nicht auf die Kante. 
Also vorne Bremse ganz zu, wenn man übers VR hochhebelt.
Aber ich glaube, mit beiden Rädern landen ist effektiver.
Ich bin mit meiner Sidehoptechnik etwas unglücklich, die 1,10 wollen einfach nicht fallen, vielleicht sollte ich beim Max mal Nachhilfe nehmen...


----------



## Dr.Hasi (5. April 2006)

hm dann will ich aber nun auch was wissen:
also bis so 50-60 cm klappt das nun bei mir gut, allerdings auch nur weil ich mich aufs hinterrad stelle und somit schon etwas mit dem vorderrad über der kante "schwebe". wenn die kante nun allerdings höher wird, kann ich das vorderrad ja nur noch daneben halten, und da komme ich dann irgenwie nicht zur seite nur auf die höhe!?! was könnte ich dagegen tun. auf vtcz steht ja, man soll sich auf die seite lehen, auf die man will, und dann einfach ziehen, nur so geht das irgendwie nicht bei mir?
bitte gebt mir tips!
flo


----------



## ride (5. April 2006)

wie siehts denn eigentlich mit dem reintreten aus?? Muss man da stark mit dem guten fuss reintreten (so wie beim backhop) oder eher nicht?
Weil ich hab das gefühl dass ich irgendwie nicht reintrete und mehr mit den armen nach oben ziehe. Kann das der Grund dafür sein,dass ich auch öfters mal leicht nach hinten springe auf das hindernis...?? 
Ausserdem kann ich den sidehop überhaupt nicht aufs hinterrad. hat jemand tipps?  thanx


----------



## isah (5. April 2006)

ride schrieb:
			
		

> wie siehts denn eigentlich mit dem reintreten aus?? Muss man da stark mit dem guten fuss reintreten (so wie beim backhop) oder eher nicht?
> Weil ich hab das gefühl dass ich irgendwie nicht reintrete und mehr mit den armen nach oben ziehe.



wie gesagt jeder machts anders.. wenns nach mir geht: ordentlich reinbolzen, und wärend dem treten strecken.. und erst dann mit den armen ziehen.



> Kann das der Grund dafür sein,dass ich auch öfters mal leicht nach hinten springe auf das hindernis...??



Nach hinten zu springen ist nicht schlecht! Wenn man sehr gerade vom hr wegspringt und dann ordentlich mit den beinen zieht landet das hr weiter hinten (zum absprung punkt gesehen...)



> Ausserdem kann ich den sidehop überhaupt nicht aufs hinterrad. hat jemand tipps?  thanx



versuche den sidehop aufs hr nicht parallel zur kante sondern schräg, oder bei niedrigen höhen sogar frontal. 
Dh du stellst dich direkt vor ein für dich niedriges hinderniss und springst mit nem pedalkick nach oben aufs hr. Ab einer gewissen höhe wird das dann ziemlich schwer, dann stellt man sich eben statt frontal im 45° winkel zum hindernis. Das ganze immer schön aufs hr.. dann klappt das auch nach einiger zeit (!!). 

Wenn man den sidehop dann erstmal so aufs hr kann klappt der auch ganz leicht parallel zur kante.

Sollte jemand hier irgendwas nicht verstanden haben versuche ich gerne bilder davon zu machen.

bye, martin


----------



## Dr.Hasi (6. April 2006)

super probiere ich direkt aus.
vielen dank
flo


----------

